# Getting tired of looking at my coolant expansion tank.....



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

So I decided to start making one out of stainless steel. It's not finished obviously but it's getting there!! 
*Update* 
Changed design completely 
 
 


 

And one of the car with the new wheel color just cause :laugh:


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

sick ride


----------



## Evil_Charles (Jun 16, 2009)

That is a nice color.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

Thanks!:beer:


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

Look away!


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

Fudgey Memory said:


> Look away!


 Huh? 

Edit: never mind finally sunk in lol. I can't!!!!


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

HEP makes a aluminum coolant tank for us. Blue Water sells it. I picked one up, and it looks perfect. Now im just trying to get someone to create an all aluminum master cylinder tank. 

oh and you should pull and plug up that washer nozzle. then cut the metal brace to look flush


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Not my idea of a good solution.but A for effort. 
Lets not confuse efforts with results though. The big box is 20 times uglier than the OEM expansion tank. I get the idea and appreciate the work.but its huge and ugly no matter how many ways you look at it

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

chadone said:


> HEP makes a aluminum coolant tank for us. Blue Water sells it. I picked one up, and it looks perfect. Now im just trying to get someone to create an all aluminum master cylinder tank.
> 
> oh and you should pull and plug up that washer nozzle. then cut the metal brace to look flush


 Not a bad idea. What did you use to plug it?


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

TylerO28 said:


> Not my idea of a good solution.but A for effort.
> Lets not confuse efforts with results though. The big box is 20 times uglier than the OEM expansion tank. I get the idea and appreciate the work.but its huge and ugly no matter how many ways you look at it
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


 It's not finished yet, still needs fittings and polishing, but hey to each there own.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

RedRumGTI said:


> Not a bad idea. What did you use to plug it?


 1 1/4 inch table chair leg covers at home depot. 
But I would do 1" if I was gonna do it again. I had to add some duct tape inside the cap to keep it from falling off.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

Ok cool that does look nice and clean :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

RedRumGTI said:


> It's not finished yet, still needs fittings and polishing, but hey to each there own.


:thumbup: I like it.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> :thumbup: I like it.


Thanks :beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

So what's up with the interior? Heard a lot of good things about it.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> So what's up with the interior? Heard a lot of good things about it.


Ill try and find some pics, it black r 32 leathers with the black and tan interior


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

RedRumGTI said:


> Ill try and find some pics, it black r 32 leathers with the black and tan interior


I just traded for r32 seats too! Mine are anthracite tho, I didn't know they made black.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I just traded for r32 seats too! Mine are anthracite tho, I didn't know they made black.


I guess they would be consider the dark grey not black. There so comfortable!!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

RedRumGTI said:


> I guess they would be consider the dark grey not black. There so comfortable!!


Yes they are very comfortable.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

good effort in trying to come up with a creative solution, but it sticks out like a sore thumb and doesn't fit in with the rest of the bay. it's a giant square metal box...no matter how you swing it, it's still going to look awkward. the oem reservoir can just be ignored, but with yours it takes the eye away from the rest of the bay and draws it to a big metal box. not ideal in my opinion.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

LampyB said:


> good effort in trying to come up with a creative solution, but it sticks out like a sore thumb and doesn't fit in with the rest of the bay. it's a giant square metal box...no matter how you swing it, it's still going to look awkward. the oem reservoir can just be ignored, but with yours it takes the eye away from the rest of the bay and draws it to a big metal box. not ideal in my opinion.


Polish it and it will fit in with the valve cover and look good. My $0.02


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

LampyB said:


> good effort in trying to come up with a creative solution, but it sticks out like a sore thumb and doesn't fit in with the rest of the bay. it's a giant square metal box...no matter how you swing it, it's still going to look awkward. the oem reservoir can just be ignored, but with yours it takes the eye away from the rest of the bay and draws it to a big metal box. not ideal in my opinion.


That's what I'm saying

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

and a lunar module looking thing doesn't "stick out"??

good job on it oliver.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> and a lunar module looking thing doesn't "stick out"??
> 
> good job on it oliver.


Thanks Josh :thumbup:

As it sits now I'm making some there are a little different from the first idea, the stainless is getting a little heavy for the stock plastic nuts. So next ones will be aluminum. Just going to take longer to make with limited access to the tig welder at work. eace:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

RedRumGTI said:


> Thanks Josh :thumbup:
> 
> As it sits now I'm making some there are a little different from the first idea, the stainless is getting a little heavy for the stock plastic nuts. So next ones will be aluminum. Just going to take longer to make with limited access to the tig welder at work. eace:


I was thinking of making one casket shaped and having it airbrushed with "eddy" on it. But Meh just gonna delete the tank all together.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I was thinking of making one casket shaped and having it airbrushed with "eddy" on it. But Meh just gonna delete the tank all together.


Do it!!!!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

RedRumGTI said:


> Do it!!!!


I think I can modify the casket shaped oil tank I have for my quad if I can. Where did you get the bungs? Don't see any on vibrants site.

It would be candy white with eddy holding something. If you dont know what eddy its Iron Maidens fictional character


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I think I can modify the casket shaped oil tank I have for my quad if I can. Where did you get the bungs? Don't see any on vibrants site.
> 
> It would be candy white with eddy holding something. If you dont know what eddy its Iron Maidens fictional character


I found bungs on amazon. But there way over priced, which sizes are you looking for I can machine them for you, probably for a lot cheaper.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Idk, I'm still leaning toward just deleting the bubble. The tank will be airbrushed regardless, but it will be eddy over Suzuki yellow if it stays for the quad. Just have to find a brush artist that'll do it. So far 3 people decided to pass on the job. Too technical.

If I go with a tank. Tbh I would probably heckle BW for a good deal on that tank...


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Just remove it









Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> and a lunar module looking thing doesn't "stick out"??
> 
> good job on it oliver.


sure the sphere sticks out, but looks 100% normal in a car because that's how all cars are set up from the factory. the giant square metal box just looks cheap to me. not to mention there's no way to tell what your coolant level is at. a mod that looks awkward and also reduces functionality doesn't really serve a valid purpose.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

LampyB said:


> sure the sphere sticks out, but looks 100% normal in a car because that's how all cars are set up from the factory. the giant square metal box just looks cheap to me. not to mention there's no way to tell what your coolant level is at. a mod that looks awkward and also reduces functionality doesn't really serve a valid purpose.


Like I said, to each there own....

Also like I said before that one isn't finished, I plan on adding a tube for coolant level or figure out a way to keep the factory low level indicator by running wires in. 

I can see you point that it might look out of place in a factory engine bay, but the truth of the matter is my bay doesn't look that factory anymore, so a shiny coolant over flow container would blend in nicely. 

But thanks for your opinions, its good to hear comments from both sides good and bad. Here's a pic for reference of the rest of the bay.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I think it fits right in there and is gonna look good all polished up with the rest of your engine bits. I wish I knew how to use and had access to a welder. God knows I would get creative with lots of things in there if I could, just dont have the know how to do so. :thumbup: for going against the grain.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

tay272 said:


> I think it fits right in there and is gonna look good all polished up with the rest of your engine bits. I wish I knew how to use and had access to a welder. God knows I would get creative with lots of things in there if I could, just dont have the know how to do so. :thumbup: for going against the grain.


You can pick one up cheap, rent a certified bottle, and practice.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I like how a coolant tank is being ridiculed for being a box, yet no one brings up the UM SRI...Combine the 2 together for a truly unique look.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

itskohler said:


> I like how a coolant tank is being ridiculed for being a box, yet no one brings up the UM SRI...Combine the 2 together for a truly unique look.


Ya ha


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

itskohler said:


> I like how a coolant tank is being ridiculed for being a box, yet no one brings up the UM SRI...Combine the 2 together for a truly unique look.


i dont get why you have such a dislike for the UM sri...


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Its ugly. Pure aesthetics to me. Plus I wish they would release all their development work like IE has. I think IE will have a superior product, at whats rumored to be a way lower price.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

itskohler said:


> Its ugly. Pure aesthetics to me. Plus I wish they would release all their development work like IE has. I think IE will have a superior product, at whats rumored to be a way lower price.


Yezzur! My money is in paypal waiting for that manifold. opcorn:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I agree with Kohler on that point, IE deffinately did their homework on this and it probably will be the best on the market because of that. In UMs defense tho, they deffinately put alot of R & D into thiers as well, just not quite as much. Then again, IE has a 2.5 on thier engine dyno so they can basically produce any number of parts for it and make them as good as they can be. UM does not so they had alittle less to go on when making thier manifold.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

Long over due for an update, been busy the last week. After realizing I didn't want to spend anymore time than I have to at work to use the tig welder I decided to drive out to Eastwood and pick up one of there tig welders. So after a week of practice this is were I'm at now...

Made one out of 3.5" schedule 40 alum tube. Machined my own barb fittings and end caps for the tube, and this is what Ive got. Going to weld a mount on it tomorrow morning eace:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice :beer:


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Nice :beer:


Thank you


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

now that looks good. looks much more compact then your last one.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

tay272 said:


> now that looks good. looks much more compact then your last one.


Thanks! It's a lot smaller, ran out of gas so I didn't get to put the mounting tab on, I'd like to polish it and add some sort of sight glass.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

*Update!!*

Finish one and installed it, working beautifully! Only thing different is I had to use braided clear hose, the unbraided stuff wouldn't hold up. If anyone is interested, im making another one to sell so shoot me a pm if you want first dibs before it goes on classifieds :beer: Pics....


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

looks nice. how much would you be selling them for?


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

Pm's sent and returned :thumbup:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I like it!


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

I think i'm the only one who really like the oem coolant container. 

But props on the new canister design, it looks sick!!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Dude I really want this alot. I can come pick it up whenever you want, just let me know.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

Thanks for all the compliments guys!! Looks like Tay's getting the other one. I'll probably make more because of all the interest. eace:


----------

